# Mavs lose 3rd Straight



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

What is the problem? And don't say defense. We need to do something.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dallas is not a good team on road. Next game is at home and you guys are overwhelmingly favor to win it against Suns to end the 3-game losing streak.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think someone from Dallas has gotta step up and take over games. Everyone's been too inconsistent, Nash should've taken over the game by himself today, he's capable of doing that.
It's really a bad sign, considering playoffs are just around the corner and the players still aren't working well together as a team


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Look out. With a win tonight over the Warriors, Memphis could pull within half a game of Dallas.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

How can a team with the most talent in the NBA continue to lose?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Your asking a lot of new guys to change games they have had their whole careers and you have current guys not clicking like they did last year.

Watching this team play at home vs the road is like watching two different teams.

You saw fight in these guys tonight. They wanted to win this game. I don't think they liked the last two games they played.

They have not been playing badly. You were like 20 and 6 prior to this 3 game skid (which every team has)

IMO they need time.

Walker played 22 minutes today (Not saying he deserved more minutes because he was having a tough time holding onto the ball) but Walker needs playing time. He has started off slow many times in Boston only to come out and fix it but he isn't getting the chance in Dallas.

They need a big win on the road to gain some coinfidence.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Look out. With a win tonight over the Warriors, Memphis could pull within half a game of Dallas.


Well, they(Memphis) just did that tonight! I really begin to like this Memphis squad. Pau Gasol is leading his team under Hubie Brown - the difference maker. Things have got better in the Graceland ever since Jerry West got there. :yes:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Dirk is really starting to disappoint me. He should be able to
take over some games but it does not seem that he is willing or
maybe able to do it this year.

He played 45 minutes against the Rockets and has one freaking
rebound. That is ridiculous for a 7-footer. This team does not
have a guy that they can consistently go to at crunch time.

Dirk should be that guy but he has not been doing it.

I am afraid that this year may be a 1st or at best 2nd round
playoff exit. We are going to have to do something in the off
season because this current team is not the right mix.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Defense

Seriously, that's a big part of the problem. When you play strong D, the players usually fight more and this reflect on the teams attitude.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dallas and defense? LOL :laugh:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Is Travis Best still out?? It has been more than five games...Why isnt he getting any playing time now??He was playing great backing up Nash.Walker doing the Point Forward thing is not working


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Dallas is not a good team on road. Next game is at home and you guys are overwhelmingly favor to win it against Suns to end the 3-game losing streak.


This guy called it... only thing is its just the Suns.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

the problem really is defense though. Not defense alone but... the mavs loose when they don't shoot good. But a team like San Antonio never shoots good, bc they only have a few competent shooters (well, compared to the likes of Dallas, Sacramento, T'Wolves, Lakers...) but they continue to win. When Dallas doesn't do good on the offensive end they lose b/c their defense is so pathetically poor that not only do they not score, the opposing team just waltz into the lane for easy points while Dirk and Mavs stand around like dead weight (a prime example of this is the San Antonio game, even without Tim Duncan), their zone is pathetically uneffective unless theyre playing against a good high scoring team like the Kings where it has some worth. But once there was a strong sense of urgency, and they actually decided to put in a good defensive effort, it was too late. They need to play good defense in case they come out shooting bad so they will have something to depend on. Actually that game against Houston still has me wondering why they lost, bc they put in a decent defensive effort on Yao, but they failed to guard the perimeter and Jim Jackson absolutely killed them from out there. They really need to step it up on both ends of the court and play more consistantly because this 0-3 road trip was embarrassing.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Everyone bashes Twan, then when he goes through a bit of slump this team doesn't do as well.


He needs to start feeding people from the post again.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Everyone bashes Twan, then when he goes through a bit of slump this team doesn't do as well.
> 
> 
> He needs to start feeding people from the post again.


Working him in the post early in the possesion will open the floor up for the rest of the team. Most offensive possesions by the mavs look like a game at the rec with little ball movement and everyone hanging out around the 3 point line. the Twans need to be in the paint mixing it up. But what do I know I'm just a fan...

:sigh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Now, back to the losing streak - I mean on road.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

that game was a disgrace last night...i didnt even get mad i just sat and watched because they have been playing on the road like this all season


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Dallas losing 3 straight


----------

